# Unknown Fighting Disciplines



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

anyone know any unusual fighting styles besides the occasional BJJ, Judo, Kickboxing, and muay thai fighting disciplines that could possibly be in MMA?

some unknown styles i know are hapkido, krav maga, and capoeira.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It's only been used once in MMA, so I consider it an "unusual" style.










Lay 'n' gay.


----------



## The Crusher (Mar 12, 2009)

Bando, sistama (sp)


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

wow systema is beastly! no wonder the spetznatz are awesome lol


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

One word: pankration.




and krav maga has almost nothing applicable to MMA, unless eyegougecrotchshot elbows to the brainstem are legal now. :O


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

lol well i know krav maga locks the body and stuff but its just a fighting style. it doesnt have to be used in mma.

Pankration is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Ground'N'Pound5 said:


> anyone know any unusual fighting styles besides the occasional BJJ, Judo, Kickboxing, and muay thai fighting disciplines *that could possibly be in MMA?*
> some unknown styles i know are hapkido, krav maga, and capoeira.



part in bold 



Ground'N'Pound5 said:


> lol well i know krav maga locks the body and stuff but its just a fighting style. it doesnt have to be used in mma.
> 
> Pankration is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!


Pankration started it all! MMA back again in the Olympics by 2012!


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

lol sorry bout the part in bold i forgot all about it


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

No problem bud, we're all human. 

Are there any crazy striking martial arts that are rare? MMA seems to have highlighted the best combat arts (muay thai and jiu jitsu for example) and weeded out the combat arts that are not so practical (TKD anyone?).


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH if you teach boxing along with TKD, and concentrate on the more efficient, practical techniques, TKD lends itself very well to the standup striking aspect of MMA.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

check this website out for some other disciplines.

http://fightingarts.com/reading/article_nc.php?id=59

Chin na: (China) The Chinese art of seizing and locking that uses striking and seizing of acupuncture points, grasping of tendons and blood vessels and the locking of joints, techniques widely incorporated into Chinese fighting arts. Included also is a mix of throwing, takedowns, kicking, punching and joint manipulations that parallel techniques in judo, jujitsu and karate. Techniques are also associated with dim mak.

SOUNDS AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Dim Mak is sick, I used to be obsessed with it when I was younger.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

I think MMA is still in its infancy, and most any well-developed martial art can have a place in any major MMA organization. Assuming a fighter is educated, and capable of defending the more popular styles, any combat art is viable. I think if anyone has proven that, it's Lyoto Machida. With the UFC now being televised in Asia, I think there's a strong probability that new fights, along with martial arts will begin to filter into the MMA scene. It comes back to however, the primary responsibility of any fighter being that of knowing how to defend your opponent's techniques. I think that should be put above which style you use to attack your opponent.

Oh, and a brief edit. A couple of styles I'd like to see in MMA. Goju Ryu, Tae Kwon Do, Akido, Kung Fu.


----------



## SSD (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey guy, first timer here. As far as new styles go, the deciding factor is how they'd fit within the rules of MMA. A lot of martial arts just aren't suited simply because they are based more on fighting rather than competition. Even BJJ, which dominated in the early years of the UFC isn't as feared now, not only because more are incorporating it but because of the newer restrictions. For example, arts such as Goju Ryu, Kung Fu, etc. that Servatose listed rely alot on open handed techniques and locks and chokes not permitted--even gloves restrict akido.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> Dim Mak is sick, I used to be obsessed with it when I was younger.


Hah...hah...I think everyone was. That shit should be true though as it's based on pressure points. 

Someone in MMA right now is learning JKD. I'd like to see some more Tae Kwon Do as the kicks are super sick. 

Unfortunately havn't seen anyone with a kung fu background or at least none that I know of.

- Wing Chun


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Well I'm a black belt in Joe Son Do. I had to train a whole 5 minutes to get that prestigous honor too.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

the forbidden technique called SAFTA :thumb02:


----------



## Tyson2011 (Jan 12, 2009)

to the fellow/fellowette who said tkd...tkd is totally practical in mma, i kick muay thai guy's asses with leg kicks and body kicks all day long...and they never see the random side kick to the stomach coming. just train in some boxing and tdd and it becomes pretty damn effective.

the only reason it gets a bad image is because of all the mcdojos out there


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Steve Jennum listed his style as 'ninjitsu' at UFC 3. No joke.
Jason Delucia was listed as a kung fu fighter.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Tyson2011 said:


> to the fellow/fellowette who said tkd...tkd is totally practical in mma, i kick muay thai guy's asses with leg kicks and body kicks all day long...and they never see the random side kick to the stomach coming. just train in some boxing and tdd and it becomes pretty damn effective.
> 
> the only reason it gets a bad image is because of all the mcdojos out there


Exactly.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Jujutsu was often used in Japan a couple of centuries ago, and was used by the Japanese Samurai (I think). I think it also contributed to the creation of original Jujitsu (not modern Jiu-Jitsu, but a martial art focused on street fighting, focusing on fatal body parts). But the original Martial Art of Jujutsu is still practised today, but is not as popular, and often forgotten about.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Evil Ira said:


> Jujutsu was often used in Japan a couple of centuries ago, and was used by the Japanese Samurai (I think). I think it also contributed to the creation of original Jujitsu (not modern Jiu-Jitsu, but a martial art focused on street fighting, focusing on fatal body parts). But the original Martial Art of Jujutsu is still practised today, but is not as popular, and often forgotten about.


I beg to differ. But before I do so, I'd like to acknowledge the statement from SSD regarding open-hand strikes and various styles not necessarily being relevant in MMA due to regulations. Most martial arts are designed to kill, therefore only select techniques become applicable to competitive fighting. Very solid post, and you have a great point.

Now, on to Ira's post. Brazilian Jujitsu was adopted from Japanese Jujitsu. Helio Gracie was taught Jujitsu by a Japanese-Brazilian immigrant. Japanese Jujitsu is essentially the father of BJJ. And from what I understand about Japanese Jujitsu, is that it essentially translates into MMA. Japanese Jujitsu was created under the philosophy of incorporating all martial arts into one effective style; essentially what we call MMA now. However, the main difference with Japanese Jujitsu is that it also has many stand-up techniques, grabbing the trachea and dislodging it, for example that are simply illegal in a sport, however Judo is also an off-spring of Japanese Jujitsu. A lot of its techniques are throws, joint locks, and various other methods of manipulating your opponent's strength and momentum. I just thought I'd leave you with some info, as it's a particular subject I'm somewhat familiar with.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Servatose said:


> I beg to differ. But before I do so, I'd like to acknowledge the statement from SSD regarding open-hand strikes and various styles not necessarily being relevant in MMA due to regulations. Most martial arts are designed to kill, therefore only select techniques become applicable to competitive fighting. Very solid post, and you have a great point.
> 
> Now, on to Ira's post. Brazilian Jujitsu was adopted from Japanese Jujitsu. Helio Gracie was taught Jujitsu by a Japanese-Brazilian immigrant. Japanese Jujitsu is essentially the father of BJJ. And from what I understand about Japanese Jujitsu, is that it essentially translates into MMA. Japanese Jujitsu was created under the philosophy of incorporating all martial arts into one effective style; essentially what we call MMA now. However, the main difference with Japanese Jujitsu is that it also has many stand-up techniques, grabbing the trachea and dislodging it, for example that are simply illegal in a sport, however Judo is also an off-spring of Japanese Jujitsu. A lot of its techniques are throws, joint locks, and various other methods of manipulating your opponent's strength and momentum. I just thought I'd leave you with some info, as it's a particular subject I'm somewhat familiar with.


I've only dabbled briefly with the origins and history, so my knowledge on the subject might be a little sloppy.

So from what I have gathered from your post as Japanese Jujitsu was a root of Judo, and Judo was a root of modern Brazillian Jiu-Jitsu. So each adaptation has become somewhat more mild?


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

From what I'm aware of, both Judo and BJJ originated from Japanese Jujitsu. Which was also what the Samurai trained in.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

capt_america said:


> the forbidden technique called SAFTA :thumb02:


Shhhhh, we were supposed to forget about that.


----------

